# Help--ASC Payment Indicators



## JGerald (Jan 18, 2008)

When the ASC final rule was published I found I had questions regarding the payment indicators. I have researched all the materials I can find to identify the reimbursement associated with each indicator. In the final rule, Addendum DD1 lists the indicators, ex: F4-which states Corneal tissue acquisition; paid at reasonable cost" How do we find out what the reasonable cost is? OR is their an equation used to determine for each locality. 

You may contact me directly at Jan.Gerald@healthalliance.org


----------



## mbort (Feb 8, 2008)

Use this link, you will find bundles of information and also the ASC Fee schedule by HCPCS 

http://ascassociation.org/

Hope this helps


----------



## sdyches (Feb 17, 2008)

Go to the CMS website for their list


----------

